# Where do you guys buy / get your twigly bits of wood ?



## lil-lynx (6 Nov 2011)

As above , im looking for twigly bits of wood , was wondering where you guys get yours.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Nov 2011)

Hi Chris
Tom Barr sells some nice wood he is up dating his last For Sale post.
hoggie


----------



## andrejacobs81 (7 Nov 2011)

AquaEssentials.co.uk and thegreenmachineonline.com sell wood pieces where you can individually see the actual piece along with a measuring tape to get a sense of size.

My nearest Maidenhead aquatics has a big range of wood (Guildford).

I think Sumatra or redmoor is the twigly type wood.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Nov 2011)

Tom Bar sells good quality wood, usually I order a whole box, select the best pieces and sell the rest.

I you are after a small amount then aquaessentials and TGM are good points of call.




.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
If you want to collect "twiggy wood", Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_) is very good, although it won't last as long as Tom's Manzanita wood or heather etc. I've just cut a branch about the right size in the winter and used it "as is" with the bark on. These aren't mine, but you can get the idea.





from <http://www.fishtankforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4927>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Nov 2011)

Heather is good native option 
You get free wood and connection with local nature...


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2011)

I have received some heather wood from Darrel and very good wood, interesting colours and very twisty. 

The best is that it is native to the UK, so great choice if you live near the woods, or mountains, no sure where it grows. 


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Nov 2011)

More like mountains I suppose. I have collected mine in Wales and Scotland.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Nov 2011)

I've collected alder. It's brittle, so not the best. Has a lovely reddy colour though.


----------

